# Just a question



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

hi there,
my DH and i are looking into egg sharing at the moment, just wondering can i do egg share and use donor sperm if available for my tx, and how much would it be likely to cost, i have an info pack from a clinic on its way to me but i just i would ask you lovely people  
Cazz xxxx


----------



## steph12 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Cazz

I don't think this should be a problem as it is what we are doing. But as everyone is different (and so are all the clinics) I guess they would be the best ones to talk to.

We are egg sharing and DH has to have SSR, but if the SSR is not sucessful then we wil have to use donor sperm.

We are at Bourn Hall - if you egg share there the cost of the IVF is paid for but you have to pay for the extras like SSR (£1500) or donor sperm (£500) and the initial consultation package (£650). I can see that you are in Liverpool so unlikely to be using Bourn Hall but I have put the prices they charge to give you some idea. When you get the info pack from your clinic it should give you info on their prices.

Wishing you all the best for your treatment
  

Steph


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Yep, i know you can do that at my clinic with egg sharing and I think they charge about £150 ish for the sperm  (could be wrong - check with your clinic)...
Helen x


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

thanks guys 
i got my info pack this morning and if im working the fees out right it is £500 for the egg share package plus £400 for sperm donor plus the £103 HFEA fee 
so it looks like i got some saving up to do 
Cazz xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Cazz,

Welcome to the egg share thread. I'm from Liverpool too but have lived in Scotland for the past three years.

I'm hoping to start the egg sharing process as soon as I can get my blood tests done. My GP says he will do them altogether on Day 3 of my next period. Except for the Karyotype chromosome and Cystic Fibrosis ones.

I assume you're going to CARE Manchester??...I'm aiming for Cromwell Darlington as this is the closest clinic to me who are reasonably priced.

Good luck with your sharing and saving your ££££'s

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

thanks vicki 
yes its the CARE manchester im going to all being well 
DH and i still have to sit down and through everything properly first but all being well we should be able to make a move on things soon 
good luck with your tests and sharing hope it all goes well
Cazz xxx


----------

